# Pretty Little Girls!



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

...So I adopted a pair of female rats. They're about 5 months old. Someone on craigslist was offering them for free, and I was scared they'd be snake food, so I kind of snapped them right up. ^u^;
Anyway, the hairless is Zelda, and the black/white is Midna. I think they're dumbo rats? Their ears are pretty low on their heads. I'm so used to my big boys that these girlies seem so tiny to me!


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

Aww they are so adorable!


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

haha they are quite lovely ^^ hope you have a fun time with your new rats! What are your boys's names?


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

FrufflesDaRat said:


> haha they are quite lovely ^^ hope you have a fun time with your new rats! What are your boys's names?


Aren't they? I love the girlies. <3
My boys are Romeo, Jellybean, Biscuit, shadow, Bolt, Fred, George, Puddin, Pipsqueak, Spidey, V, Nibbler, and Waffles. c:


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

Woah they have some good names! How do you keep up with so many rats?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are dumbo. Very adorable! Nice names too.


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

FrufflesDaRat said:


> Woah they have some good names! How do you keep up with so many rats?


I've got a set playtime/free range schedule for all of them. I've got several different groups of rats, and they all get play and handling time every day. Its pretty tricky keeping up with them all between work and school, but I manage. c:


----------

